# Topless Kids TV Presenter Shocker!



## dan

Happened to be watching kids TV programme Ministry of Mayhem yesterday morning and was commenting to my wife tht the female presenter had rather a flimsy top on for the size of her clevage.

The next minute she gets up dancing with the gimps from Blue and what should happen but one of the boys escaped from the barracks!

Anyone else see it?


----------



## coupe-sport

> he gets up dancing with the gimps from Blue and what should happen but one of the boys escaped from the barracks!


5 tits on display then 

James.


----------



## ttroy225

The moment I stop watching kids TV ...... :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY

Wish i'd seen that.

What was the name of programme? Hopefully we can catch a repeat of it.


----------



## clived

L8_0RGY said:


> Wish i'd seen that.
> 
> What was the name of programme? Hopefully we can catch a repeat of it.


Right. You really think they'd show an un-edited repeat?!


----------



## coupe-sport

I'm sure Sky + boxes are being reviewed as we speak...

Although quite why you would need to record Kids TV :?


----------



## Nik-S3

Aha, but with the new Sky+ software, you wouldnt have needed to be recording it

Merely watching the channel is enough now, you can just hit rewind


----------



## NaughTTy

Didn't see this one but a few weeks ago she was gunged (sp) and the result was the same as that of a wet T-shirt competition - nothing left to the imagination 

Maybe it's a ploy by the producers to get fathers to persuade their kids to watch :lol: :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY

Nik-S3 said:


> Aha, but with the new Sky+ software, you wouldnt have needed to be recording it
> 
> Merely watching the channel is enough now, you can just hit rewind


Exactly, or, providing you haven't changed channels since the beginning of the programme, you can hit the record button at any time throughout the programme and it'll record the whole thing so you can get her tits out whenever you want


----------



## jam

anyone got any pics of this unfortunate slip of clothing?

cheers

James


----------



## vlastan

jam said:


> anyone got any pics of this unfortunate slip of clothing?
> 
> cheers
> 
> James


It is only a tit after all...an English one. Just look around this forum and you can spot tits from several countries, such are Scottish tits, Welsh tits, French tits, Greek tits...etc. Don't you like variety? :lol:


----------



## stevett

Surely will be available online somewhere if you have the program name etc... :roll:


----------



## StuarTT

Looks like everyone is desperately trying to find it but not having any luck.

Her name us Holly Willoghby (?) and the programme is called Ministry of Mayhem.


----------



## jam

StuarTT said:


> Looks like everyone is desperately trying to find it but not having any luck.
> 
> Her name us Holly Willoghby (?) and the programme is called Ministry of Mayhem.


Holly Willoughby

Can't find it anywhere (not that I have been looking very hard, you understand!  )


----------



## TTotal

http://www.ministryofmayhem.com/

http://members.lycos.co.uk/victorianpages/index2.html


----------



## jam

TTotal said:


> http://www.ministryofmayhem.com/


Very good, but that's the official site and I'm pretty sure it won't have the pic of her with her chebs out! :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Chebs ?


----------



## Kell

Forgot we weren't in the Flame Room.

:roll:


----------



## TTotal

Just what is that shiney thing up there ?


----------



## jdn

hutters said:


> it didn't take that long to find 8)
> 
> http://


Hope that was worth the searching for you :?

_Mod edit: With Hutter's agreement his posting of the URL has been removed from this Off Topic thread_


----------



## StuarTT

TTotal said:


> http://members.lycos.co.uk/victorianpages/index2.html


Now that is one pervy site.

It seems to consist of men who have nothing better to do than watch Countdown to see Carol Vorderman's arse and boots. [smiley=whip.gif] 
[/quote]


----------



## L8_0RGY

StuarTT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/victorianpages/index2.html
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one pervy site.
> 
> It seems to consist of men who have nothing better to do than watch Countdown to see Carol Vorderman's arse and boots. [smiley=whip.gif]
Click to expand...

[/quote]

They must be REALLY bored to watch Countdown AND Carol Vorderman.

They also obviously have no taste 

Having now seen the site (thanks TTotal) i find it funny how the girls are looking in every direction but hers when the top is down.

How annoying is it also that BBC don't show more front on shots whilst the top is down!!! Obviously they're not going to, but it spoils the fun for all of us.


----------



## wesTT29

TTotal said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ministryofmayhem.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Very good, but that's the official site and I'm pretty sure it won't have the pic of her with her chebs out! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chebs ?
Click to expand...

When I was in the Navy we used to while away the night watches with things as stupid as a round robin on command open-line where each station had to come up with a different name for a particular theme. With Scousers, Jockwegians, southern-shandy-drinking-hamster-wrestlers, Brummies, Janners, Paddies, Sheep Lovers , Geordies, pointy-heads and others I'm not sure that I ever heard *chebs* for *baby's bag meals*. Mind you, I'm not sure I remember hearing anyone from Yorkshire on there either.


----------



## vlastan

wesTT29 said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ministryofmayhem.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Very good, but that's the official site and I'm pretty sure it won't have the pic of her with her chebs out! :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chebs ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I was in the Navy
Click to expand...

So you and TTotal must know each other then...he is still a sailor. :wink:


----------



## jam

wesTT29 said:


> When I was in the Navy we used to while away the night watches with things as stupid as a round robin on command open-line where each station had to come up with a different name for a particular theme. With Scousers, Jockwegians, southern-shandy-drinking-hamster-wrestlers, Brummies, Janners, Paddies, Sheep Lovers , Geordies, pointy-heads and others I'm not sure that I ever heard *chebs* for *baby's bag meals*. Mind you, I'm not sure I remember hearing anyone from Yorkshire on there either.


My mate from Middlesborough calls em that.

Quite liked the word 8)


----------



## Rogue

Paps, doos, breasticles, lung-warts, frequita melonas, feeders.

Rogue


----------



## wesTT29

Front fenders, gazongas, waps, baps, devils dumplings, udders, puppies, boobies, jubblies, cans (nice),

And I've just realised what this icon is for  but surely it should be ":lookatthepaironthat" not ":0"

Come on keep it going before we get moved to the flame room.


----------



## stevett

Norks?


----------



## Abigail25

sounds so delicious!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Abigail25 said:


> sounds so delicious!


Strange 1st post to dig something up from so long ago


----------



## Kell

wallsendmag said:


> Abigail25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Strange 1st post to dig something up from so long ago
Click to expand...

True.

But the question remains. Did anyone mange to find the link? :roll:


----------



## DAZTTC

8713 views :lol:


----------



## SAJ77

Kell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abigail25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Strange 1st post to dig something up from so long ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True.
> 
> But the question remains. Did anyone mange to find the link? :roll:
Click to expand...

NO!! And trust me I tried :lol: :x


----------



## Cairomac

I am a saddo and found it .......






Don't get too excited though, lasts about 3 seconds ..... ooo errr missus


----------



## clived

wallsendmag said:


> Abigail25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds so delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> Strange 1st post to dig something up from so long ago
Click to expand...

Not really - it's obviously a bot user, not a real person - random historical thread chosen to post to.


----------

